# Another Jan Ridders joint



## rubyfocus (Oct 25, 2012)

Here is my latest engine, compliments of a design by Jan Ridders.  It still is yet to run, and as I understand it might take a little doing to get it to do so.  Looks real cute tho!

Richard


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks very nice indeed. They can be tricky to get running but I'm sure you'll get it. Good luck!


----------



## Jan Ridders (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello Richard,
Beautiful made !!
Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders


----------



## Omnimill (Oct 26, 2012)

Very nice job!


----------



## Maxine (Oct 30, 2012)

That is really cool looking.  Nice job!


----------



## Xlmyford (Nov 5, 2012)

rubyfocus said:


> Here is my latest engine, compliments of a design by Jan Ridders.  It still is yet to run, and as I understand it might take a little doing to get it to do so.  Looks real cute tho!
> 
> Richard



Hello.
Very nice build.
Did you get it running now?
Cheers,Ralph


----------



## rhitee93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sweet!  That's a right sexy looking engine


----------



## rubyfocus (Dec 4, 2012)

Xlmyford said:


> Hello.
> Very nice build.
> Did you get it running now?
> Cheers,Ralph



Still nothing, Ralph.  Having a devil of a time with the valves, more namely the little springs that hold the valves to the cylinder head.  Very difficult to make them seal while not adding a ton of friction.  Thinking about a possible re-design in this area.


----------



## nemoc (Dec 4, 2012)

What a beautiful engine.  th_wav  Can't wait to see it run.


----------



## fcheslop (Dec 4, 2012)

Have you altered the valves? The springs need to just hold the valves to the head right through the stroke
I remade the cam springs from lighter guage wire and she runs a lot better
Also follow Jans instruction to the letter about setting up each cylinder on its own.
They go like the clappers once you get them set up but you are right they are a devil to set up.
Another thing I found the valve springs tend to move as they are heated by the flame and the flame has to be very large and bushy.
I also after forming the valve springs heated them up to normalise them


----------

